# Sunday's Show and Tell....3/4/18



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2018)

DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME is in 7 Days!!

Finally an extra hour for every state except Arizona and Hawaii.
And the Bass are start moving to the beds...sorry, it's my other passion.

Hey this post isn't just about me and my passions...It's all about and for all of us[emoji16]

So....
Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.

Did a little wheeling a lbs dealing to get this Junior tricycle for my grandson.
In the deal this early lunchbox was included. Note the Thermos stamped fork top vs the screw on top from the later models.
Also these two Dyna Cruisers showed up at my place. Don't have a clue what I'm gonna do with these. Just not my style.














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 4, 2018)

car turn signal from around 1920-has any one ever seen one of these?


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 4, 2018)

neat old  grinder.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 4, 2018)

jd56 said:


> DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME is in 7 Days!!
> 
> Finally an extra hour for every state except Arizona and Hawaii.
> And the Bass are start moving to the beds...sorry, it's my other passion.
> ...



damn JD that's a nice fish!!!


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 4, 2018)

Picked up this Schwinn Streamlined at Pedal to the Metal swap meet yesterday.
Just needs a good clean up and servicing.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lots of action happening in this household lately. Sold a bunch of my bikes to pay off a student loan....couldnt help but take a drive to Cabelas to meet up and buy this elgin though.

My son also found a silver dime in the coinstar machine this past week lol.

Also had to upgrade the family car. Found a 2016 sienna with less then 5k miles on it. 

And my wifes find of the week.... Savage dorothy shirt









Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 4, 2018)

I picked up a couple new additions to the collection. Nothing you guys haven't seen before here on CABE, as they've changed hands on here before, but I'm pretty excited to get them.
1935 Elgin Falcon


 

 

 

And a 1940 Huffman built Firestone Airflyte
with the ultra rare see through big lit tank.
It still retains its welded on kickstand. I understand most of them got broken off and replaced with a regular stand.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 4, 2018)

I found this 1950's era Reddy Kilowatt sign at auction.


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2018)

A wagon from the 1940;s...............maybe Oxy bath.....................................


----------



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I picked up a couple new additions to the collection. Nothing you guys haven't seen before here on CABE, as they've changed hands on here before, but I'm pretty excited to get them.
> 1935 Elgin Falcon
> View attachment 763607 View attachment 763608 View attachment 763609
> 
> ...



Daggum[emoji44]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 4, 2018)

I didn’t find much this week but I made it through this vicious storm .


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 4, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 763682 View attachment 763683 View attachment 763684 I didn’t find much this week but I made it through this vicious storm .



That is one hell of a storm! The last pic is that a dinosaur? Sure looks like one.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 763682 View attachment 763683 View attachment 763684 I didn’t find much this week but I made it through this vicious storm .



Is that Nessie?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 4, 2018)

For all of you all the did not see this earlier In the week this is my pick up for the week All original  1951 cobalt blue and White fat bar Schwinn autocycle


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 4, 2018)

Like deepsouth, I had fun at the Pedal to the Metal swapmeet in Commerce GA yesterday. I picked up this mid-30’s Westfield/CWC girls bike to do a TRM convertible tank conversion. Fun, Fun, Fun!
Huge kudos to Dave Marsh for putting this together!


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 4, 2018)

Picked this up yesterday at an auction 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 4, 2018)

My only Delta find this week 12 volt  DELTA MARINE POWER HORN


----------



## higgens (Mar 4, 2018)

I got this sexy lady  thanks to fellow caber


----------



## higgens (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## JKT (Mar 4, 2018)

higgens said:


> I got this sexy lady  thanks to fellow caber



glade you got it .. looks like it arrived okay !! JKT


----------



## Rollo (Mar 4, 2018)

... How many of you guys actually ever use one of these? ... 1920's Otto Bernz blow torch that used gasoline! ... 



... Took me a couple of hours on the buffing wheel ... and she shined up pretty good ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

A huge shout out to @Phattiremike for hooking me up with this awesome sled. Thanks to @Oldbikes for the info on it. I thought it was ca. '38 or so but Alan pointed out this sled has the wood handles (ca. '33) vice the hard plastic handles of the later models. The small decal in the middle is usually the first thing to wear away on these but this one is fully intact. V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bought my 1936 Shelby back from a fellow Caber. I regretted selling it, he restored it and I'm happy to get it back.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 4, 2018)

A few smalls


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 4, 2018)

Enjoy Shawn!


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 4, 2018)

1899 Quaker made in Erie PA - Used to own it, sold it, just bought it back. Glad to have it home again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Enjoy Shawn!



Just waiting on snow Mike!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 4, 2018)

Picked up this early forties Sterling off Craigslist today.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> A huge shout out to @Phattiremike for hooking me up with this awesome sled. The small decal in the middle is usually the first thing to wear away on these but this one is fully intact. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 764185
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow Shawn, that is killer! 
The picture is of Skippy, the comic book character that was extremely popular in the early ‘30’s and was used as a marketing tool to sell a lot of different toys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 4, 2018)

Rust_Trader said:


> A few smalls
> 
> View attachment 764241




Love that footy Ex.....


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 4, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Wow Shawn, that is killer!
> The picture is of Skippy, the comic book character that was extremely popular in the early ‘30’s and was used as a marketing tool to sell a lot of different toys.
> 
> And also where Skippy peanut butter got it's name .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 4, 2018)

True! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 4, 2018)

I picked up this 48 ladies Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle its lasalle badged with front and rear expander brakes, locking front fork and so pristine you could eat off of it. Great match to my boys 1941 Deluxe Autocycle.  I will take better pictures later.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 4, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up this original 1946 ladies schwinn lasalle with front and rear expander brakes and so pristine you could eat off of it.  Great match to my boys 1941...
> 
> View attachment 764304
> 
> ...



Nice score right there


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hard to follow Phattiremike but I did pick up this 47 girls Excelsior today





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 4, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up this original 1946 ladies schwinn lasalle with front and rear expander brakes and so pristine you could eat off of it.  Great match to my boys 1941...
> 
> View attachment 764304
> 
> ...




So cool. What’s the story here? As found or did a hobbyist put that amazing wheel set on it?

Great pair, they need their own thread o’ photos.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... How many of you guys actually ever use one of these? ... 1920's Otto Bernz blow torch that used gasoline! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're cool to look at but the pump seal is usually worn out so you can't build any pressure and your is missing the soldering iron thats what the loop on the top is for to hold the iron out over the flame to be heated . Now if you want it to stay shiny you need to clear coat with a good automotive clear not a rattle can, it won't last


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 4, 2018)

Got this super cool lamp wood and pulp ca. 1900’s


----------



## Boris (Mar 4, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Got this super cool lamp wood and pulp ca. 1900’sView attachment 764413 View attachment 764412 View attachment 764411



If nothing else, you've got good taste Mark. I like what's going on in your house!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Dave.. i couldn’t resist this. My wife loves it..  


Boris said:


> If nothing else, you've got good taste Mark. I like what's going on in your house!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 4, 2018)

vincev said:


> A wagon from the 1940;s...............maybe Oxy bath.....................................View attachment 763628




Circa 1935-1940


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 4, 2018)

Two from the late 70's and one from the mid 80's....the Krypto is a smooth rider.....


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 5, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> So cool. What’s the story here? As found or did a hobbyist put that amazing wheel set on it?
> 
> Great pair, they need their own thread o’ photos.



So that year the girls bike is shown w/ no rear rack and the front expander, not sure if the dealer installed the rear brake or if it happen over the years by a collector.  I was told it was a Michigan bike.  I will get better pictures and after detailing the boys do a thread with both bikes.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 5, 2018)

Better pictures.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> That is one hell of a storm! The last pic is that a dinosaur? Sure looks like one.



Loc Ness Monster!


----------



## ricobike (Mar 6, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up this 48 ladies Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle its lasalle badged with front and rear expander brakes, locking front fork and so pristine you could eat off of it. Great match to my boys 1941 Deluxe Autocycle.  I will take better pictures later.
> 
> View attachment 764304
> 
> ...




I'm fairly sure my buddy Israel Gonzalez used to own both of those bikes. He sold them in the early 2000's at a Memory Lane swap.  The last I saw of them they were on an auction site a year or so ago and I had heard that they had been split up.  Looks like you reunited the pair.  He did everything he could to make them a pair including swapping out the hubs with the drum brakes on the girls.  The boys was a completely original bike that he bought from Memory Lanes when they were in Perrysburg.  Glad to see them together again, they make a stunning couple .  Congrats!

Edit:  I just remembered him telling me why he sold them, they were too nice and he was worried about scratching them! lol


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 6, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> Two from the late 70's and one from the mid 80's....the Krypto is a smooth rider.....
> View attachment 764434 View attachment 764435 View attachment 764436



Any 12 year old (as I was in 1978) on this side of the pond, would've sold his soul for either of those top two boards!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 6, 2018)

ricobike said:


> I'm fairly sure my buddy Israel Gonzalez used to own both of those bikes. He sold them in the early 2000's at a Memory Lane swap.  The last I saw of them they were on an auction site a year or so ago and I had heard that they had been split up.  Looks like you reunited the pair.  He did everything he could to make them a pair including swapping out the hubs with the drum brakes on the girls.  The boys was a completely original bike that he bought from Memory Lanes when they were in Perrysburg.  Glad to see them together again, they make a stunning couple .  Congrats!
> 
> Edit:  I just remembered him telling me why he sold them, they were too nice and he was worried about scratching them! lol




@ricobike, no these are not those bikes. The girls autocycle is a Michigan bike the boys was picked up last years in SC by me, it was one a craigslist it's very nice but needs a detailing.  Even after I detail that on it would never look as good as the girls. Can't say for sure if someone added the drum brakes but I know the girls bike was offered with expanders in 1946.


Mike


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2018)

ricobike said:


> I'm fairly sure my buddy Israel Gonzalez used to own both of those bikes. He sold them in the early 2000's at a Memory Lane swap. ....  The boys was a completely original bike that he bought from Memory Lanes when they were in Perrysburg.  Glad to see them together again, they make a stunning couple .  Congrats!
> 
> Edit:  I just remembered him telling me why he sold them, they were too nice and he was worried about scratching them! lol




I remember those bikes- a lot of people were saying they were restored cause they had never seen such clean bikes---


----------



## ricobike (Mar 6, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> @ricobike, no these are not those bikes. The girls autocycle is a Michigan bike the boys was picked up last years in SC by me, it was on a craigslist it's very nice but needs a detailing.  Even after I detail that on it would never look as good as the girls. Can't say for sure if someone added the drum brakes but I know the girls bike was offered with expanders in 1946.
> 
> 
> Mike




I think you're right about the boys.  I only had the one pic and I didn't look close enough.  It looks like your boys has the red pins vs the black and the wheels are painted.  Plus as you say the condition isn't perfect.  Israel's boys bike was so immaculate, it was scary.  Not so sure about the girls bike.  It's weird to have a postwar girls bike with those drum brakes as you said they didn't come with a postwar bike and those brakes are fairly hard to find, but hey anything can happen in this hobby.  At any rate, they make a good looking couple and you should have no problem getting looks when you ride them .


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 6, 2018)

@rico you misunderstood, the girls bike as a “Deluxe Autocycle” did come with the front drum brake.  Not sure If he rear was added by the dealer or collector at a later date.
Here’s a dealer advertisement for the deluxe  Autocycle without a rear rack to.


----------

